# S Sreesanth and two other Rajasthan players arrested: Reports



## gopi_vbboy (May 16, 2013)

> NEW DELHI: S Sreesanth and two other players of Rajasthan Royals, Ankeet Chavan and Ajit Chandila, have been arrested by Delhi Police on charges of spot-fixing in IPL.
> 
> According to the TV reports, Delhi police have arrested seven bookies and are looking out for more.
> 
> ...





Source:TOI



*pbs.twimg.com/media/BKXCK2NCUAAus71.jpg


----------



## Gollum (May 16, 2013)

Wonderful.. All we need is this to tarnish the image of India and Indian Cricket Players.


----------



## Nanducob (May 16, 2013)

IPL=WWE ,both are fixed.


----------



## Darth Vader (May 16, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> IPL=WWE ,both are fixed.



This. How comes only 3 Players were arrested ?


----------



## theterminator (May 17, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> IPL=WWE ,both are fixed.



WWE is more of a legit thing. IPL is fraud. Public also has role in it. People are betting for money & they only want money..GREED!!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 17, 2013)

WWE = world wrestling *entertainment * hence...


----------



## icebags (May 17, 2013)

corruption to the core, will we ever recover ? so shocking, even after so much reports, talks, rallies and everything against corruption, people still getting involved into it. they dont read newspaper or watch news channel may be ?


----------



## theterminator (May 17, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> WWE = world wrestling *entertainment * hence...



exactly my point...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 17, 2013)

icebags said:


> corruption to the core, will we ever recover ? so shocking, even after so much reports, talks, rallies and everything against corruption, people still getting involved into it. they dont read newspaper or watch news channel may be ?



its cricket dude. everyone is involved, from politicians to underworld ... its not so easy to crack it open. Not like a walnut between a door and boom.


----------



## Nanducob (May 17, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> WWE = world wrestling *entertainment * hence...



wtf!okay,earlier it was WWF.so does that mean it was not an entertainment?


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2013)

If the police were more efficient, I think there would be arrests from almost every team and this IPL would have been closed down.

I hate IPL BTW, its just a ploy for rich b****es to dump their black money and earn profits as white money.


----------



## theterminator (May 17, 2013)

IMHO, I am glad that this happened. Now many of the stupid indians won't say that pakistani players are only involved in fixing (recent times).  
this ipl has created a dangerous culture of rave parties, money flying like nothing... i went to the local shop and one shopkeepers friend came and asked to the owner 'kispe bet lagaye hain'


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 17, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If the police were more efficient, I think there would be arrests from almost every team and this IPL would have been closed down.
> 
> I hate IPL BTW, its just a ploy for rich b****es to dump their black money and earn profits as white money.



no point in blaming the police, its just the hand of the babus which maintains the so called law and order


----------



## Nanducob (May 17, 2013)

Glad that i didnt watch this season


----------



## Flash (May 17, 2013)

TOI said:
			
		

> Spot-fixing is different from match fixing as the whole match and the result is not fixed but parts of the match are fixed such as balls, sixes and fours at particular times.


What's the difference anyway, its the pay for losing!


----------



## Nanducob (May 17, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> What's the difference anyway, its the pay for losing!



Yes,Veiwers are donkeys.


----------



## shreymittal (May 17, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Glad that i didnt watch this season



+1 to


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 17, 2013)

Now for this,He deserves a tight slap


----------



## shreymittal (May 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Now for this,He deserves a tight slap



Like the one he got from Bhajji (Harbhajan Singh)


----------



## Anorion (May 17, 2013)

:/ those cricketers just threw away lucrative careers 
fixing is for betting, and so far the only evidence is for spot fixing. they dont need to fix for the viewers or for entertainment value 
stuff they are doing for entertainment value is a diff problem


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 17, 2013)

But these controversies are great to divert congress scams of coal,cbi,railgate and sunil dutt.THey will be happy.


----------



## Flash (May 17, 2013)

Teary-eyed Sreesanth confessed to spot-fixing: Delhi Police - The Times of India

THE GAME IS YET TO START>>>>>


----------



## ratul (May 17, 2013)

k0hli droped miller's catch..
n result was...miller hit ipl ton n
won d match fr his side....
WAS KOHLI'S DROP A PART OF
SPOT FIXING?

R.P.singh bowled no ball when CSK
need 2 runs frm 1 ball..n coz f dt no
ball...CSK won...
WAS R.P.SINGH'S NO BALL A PART
F SPOT FIXING?
tendulkar has been given OUT fr
number f tyms when it ws clearly
showing he is NOT OUT..
IS UMPIRES ALSO INVOLVED IN
SPOT FIXING?
In another match DRAVID N
MAXWELL also declared as Out...when
it clearly showing NOT OUT!!!
WS THAT D PART F SPOT FIXING by
UMPIRES??
pune is loosing 10 matches in a
row...
is that means...ths z d part f
FIXING? ??.
when CSK need 15 runs in last over n
opponent team ws SRH..
n dt team captain gave last over to
ASHISH REDDY.. who even dint
bowled a single bowl in dt match..n
ahead f experienced SAMMY...dt over
bowled by reddy..
as a result CSK won d match
comfortably...
WS DT TOO A PART F FIXING? ??
IPL OR CRICKET IS NO LONGER
"GENTLEMAN'S GAME"
ITS only....BOOKIES N FIXERS
GAME!!!
SHAME!!!
IT seems every match z fixed...every
ball is fixed!!!


----------



## pratyush997 (May 17, 2013)

OKay, this is the only interesting thing in IPL


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 17, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> wtf!okay,earlier it was WWF.so does that mean it was not an entertainment?



Earlier also its full name was* World Wrestling Federation Entertainment* , but only WWF was used as short form until 2002.


----------



## funskar (May 17, 2013)

Not a Big deal when our Pm Fm Tm are ghotalkars ..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 18, 2013)

funskar said:


> Not a Big deal when our Pm Fm Tm are ghotalkars ..



you are using unparliamentary language 



pratyush997 said:


> OKay, this is the only interesting thing in IPL



i thought it was them ....... the


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 18, 2013)

Btw, I heard some news that even Hodge , Cooper and one more guy was Offered Money , but they rejected it....


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 18, 2013)

Yeah I know this isn't relevant but its kinda lame that mainstream media is going ga-ga over this but no1 isn't highlighting the issue about LBT at all. IPL looks more like a front for gambling, ad revenue, doing after parties and stuff like that.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 18, 2013)

just as there were some prospects of rajasthan winning the IPL now this.......... I vote that whole tournament should get cancelled ....... to teach all players a lession.....


----------



## funskar (May 18, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> you are using unparliamentary language


----------



## flyingcow (May 18, 2013)

^ LOL

Can anyone please tell me how a 'towel' was involved?? Because I'm seeing many posts on FB.


----------



## SijuS (May 18, 2013)

Tucking in the towel inside the trousers before bowling was a signal to be given to the bookies by Shreesanth so that the bet can take place.


----------



## freshseasons (May 18, 2013)

^^^ All players a lesson ? Just for few why punish all. What have all done!


----------



## Flash (May 18, 2013)

> Per the evidence, in the match between Rajasthan and Pune Warriors at Jaipur on May 5, the offspinner Chandila had agreed to give away 14 runs off his bowling in one over but forgot to give the signal to the bookies. In the concerned over, Chandila began with a wide down the leg side and then, with fine leg up in the circle, drifted the second ball way down the Robin Uthappa's pads and was swept away. The third ball was on the stumps but short in length and Uthappa cut it away to the point boundary. A dot and a single followed and the last ball was full on Aaron Finch's pads. Again, with fine leg up, that was easy fodder for the batsman to sweep a boundary.



Have Sreesanth and Ankeet Chavan confessed to spot-fixing in IPL?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 18, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Yeah I know this isn't relevant but its kinda lame that mainstream media is going ga-ga over this but no1 isn't highlighting the issue about LBT at all. IPL looks more like a front for gambling, ad revenue, doing after parties and stuff like that.


This.


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 20, 2013)

but how did Harbhajan know about this five years back and slapped him...... anyway when Rajiv Shukla can fix the parliament session why cant he fix the IPL,


----------

